
32blit: Retro-inspired handheld with open-source firmware - jimmcslim
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/pimoroni/32blit-retro-inspired-handheld-with-open-source-fi
======
jimmcslim
An alternative, of sorts, to the Playdate from Panic/Teenage Engineering...

